# MY WHOLE flock!



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I now have my perfect flock- 5 girls and 5 boys. Ten cute babies! Here is a slide show of everyone. 
Featuring Baby, Ziggy, Jazzy, Maui, Stormy, Sky, Kiwi, Sugar and Limu! 

Click it to view.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, they are beautiful. I love all their names as well...what does Limu mean?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Gorgeous flock!  Is it just me or is there hearts flying everywhere when you run your cursor over the slide show?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Awww, they are beautiful. I love all their names as well...what does Limu mean?



Thanks! Limu means seaweed in Hawaiian! Seaweed sounded a little...weird. 



Bea said:


> Gorgeous flock!  Is it just me or is there hearts flying everywhere when you run your cursor over the slide show?


 there are hearts on it yes.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> there are hearts on it yes.


Thought it must have been something you set up!  I had lots of fun making hearts fly everywhere.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes, Limu sounds much more "romantic" than seaweed. LOL!!

I had to go back and find the hearts again, I didn't notice them the first time. It's great.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Great slide show Aly, the hearts add the perfect touch, There all gorgeous you have the perfect balance now


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone- yeah Laura I have the perfect balance. My ocd is at rest now.lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Yes, Limu sounds much more "romantic" than seaweed. LOL!!


LOL!!!!   Actually, speaking of the name Seaweed, there's a character in the new movie Hairspray with that name.


----------

